# how long before i can buy a car.



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

I ve been here for 5 weeks now. Have my residency, and renting. Now i need a car. My friends say i need to be here 3 months and have 3 salaries paid into my emirates account before i can buy a car. I have had 2 salaries deposited in my account allready. 

When can i go buy a car?

thanks in advance.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

where i work, S.Z Road - near Al Quoz, every other shop is a car showroom. you can try here, if you want new. near International city there is a used car showroom. Dubizzle.com is good for used cars aswell. I couldnt buy a car because im under 21, but i went on dubizzle posted an add now i have one.!! - good website.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Thank you Marc. I know which car i want. Toyota Yaris, so ill just need to find the toyota dealer. i know theres one near festival city mall.

but my question is, can i buy a car now? or do i have to wait 3 months.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

If you are buying for cash you do not need to wait, as long as you have residency and a Dubai licence.


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Wish it was cash.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

thats what i have toyota yaris saloon, very good, reliable car.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

bubbles said:


> Wish it was cash.



In that case, you will need a salary track record before you can get a loan.


-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

3 months of salary transfers, i think is the norm.
thats with National Bank Dubai, and Emirates Bank .other banks not sure.


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

you could always rent a car in the mean time - they're not badly priced - try Car Hire - Low Cost Car Rentals Worldwide with Holiday Autos -- Anyone else have any other car rental company suggestions?? I've used Europcar at Terminal 1 myself, but was later told by a friend that they're expensive...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

Well i have had so many expenses now that hiring a car is not worth it to me. I would be paying double for a yaris renting, than buying one. And for that price id rather stick out the month and a half to go, and use the taxi's... Taxis work me out about 800 dhs a month. Renting a yaris is about 2000 dhs a month. I can use the money saved elsewhere. 

But thank you for the suggestion.


----------

